# Home Brew



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

I was just wondering how many of you brew your own beer at home. I had the luck of meeting a few new friends that do exactly this. I tried their brew and initially I wasnt too fond of it but the taste grew on me. This got me inspired so I thought of creating a new label for them. Let me know what you guys think, all opinions, suggestions and references are welcome.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

shakespeare said:


> I was just wondering how many of you brew your own beer at home. I had the luck of meeting a few new friends that do exactly this. I tried their brew and initially I wasnt too fond of it but the taste grew on me. This got me inspired so I thought of creating a new label for them. Let me know what you guys think, all opinions, suggestions and references are welcome.


They look good but they seem a bit too Christmas like to me. It's really hard to say without knowing how they taste though. If the beers have the tendency to be on the high ABV side I would go with something like demon of some sort like Stone did. I would also use more of a German type font.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Well done, those are very classy labels. They remind me a little of something you might find on a liqueur bottle, like a cognac or something. I'm sure your friends will be pleased!

I've been homebrewing (ales) for 16 or 17 years. I'm usually too lazy to even _name_ my beers, I think the last beer I actually labeled was when my daughter was born. Instead of cigars, I gave away a high-alcohol homebrew I made for just the occasion: 
"Jackie's Jammin' Ale: Hits you like a cold slap on the butt!" :al


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Smoked said:


> They look good but they seem a bit too Christmas like to me. It's really hard to say without knowing how they taste though. If the beers have the tendency to be on the high ABV side I would go with something like demon of some sort like Stone did. I would also use more of a German type font.


You know what... you have a point. They do seem a little Christmas-like, however it wasnt what I was aiming for(goes to show what designers go through);

I opted for the floral on the M because of the fact that we are from a village and wine/beer brewing is a hobby of ours in this nature filled haven. The green and red option on the second label was to show a certain patriot touch considering that our national flag is comprised of red and green. The rest, well all a matter of personal taste... something refined and warm. The two labels are for 2 different beers. One normal "blonde" ale and the other an Abadia/"redhead" come fruity ale.

I´m still up for suggestions by experienced brewers.

Tell me what you guys would like if this was your label... what would you change?

I´ll post results once I come to a conclusion

Big hug to all


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Kaisersozei said:


> Well done, those are very classy labels. They remind me a little of something you might find on a liqueur bottle, like a cognac or something. I'm sure your friends will be pleased!
> 
> I've been homebrewing (ales) for 16 or 17 years. I'm usually too lazy to even _name_ my beers, I think the last beer I actually labeled was when my daughter was born. Instead of cigars, I gave away a high-alcohol homebrew I made for just the occasion:
> "Jackie's Jammin' Ale: Hits you like a cold slap on the butt!" :al


That high alchohol brew appeals to me :r .

We should make a trade sometime! cigars for booze. :r

Anyway, These guys have only just started out and I have to admit, the taste doesn´t catch you at first but you start to miss it after a while.... not too strong, a little on the fruity bitter side. Not what I would call a GR8 beer like a grolsch, but different and that´s what catches my attention. Something that leaves quite a bit to the imagination but you always want to go back for more. Somewhat like a coffee theory of mine. (Somewhat masochistic)

Coffee without sugar tastes like :BS , but we always try it again to really savour the true character.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

shakespeare said:


> That high alchohol brew appeals to me :r .
> 
> We should make a trade sometime! cigars for booze. :r


Now that the weather has improved, I'll be building up my inventory. First into the brew kettle will be a red ale and a Dogfish Head IPA clone. As soon as I get those in the bottle, you got a deal! What kind of cigars they got there in Portugal?! :ss


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Kaisersozei said:


> Now that the weather has improved, I'll be building up my inventory. First into the brew kettle will be a red ale and a Dogfish Head IPA clone. As soon as I get those in the bottle, you got a deal! What kind of cigars they got there in Portugal?! :ss


We have quite a big choice here. What I can´t find here, I´ll find in Spain.


----------

